# Bluegreen RCI exchanging into DVC



## ptlohmysoul (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone done this recently and remember the process and the timeframe?  Just booked a vacation last night about 190 days from now.  The points have not yet been deducted from either RCI nor bluegreen and the credit card only shows a pending charge so far.  Wondering when we can expect RCI to notify DVC so that we can get our reservation number, link it to MDE and start booking ADRs at 180 days?


----------



## got4boys (Aug 12, 2015)

It takes a couple of days for the points to be deducted from your Bluegreen account. If you have multiple contracts with different expiration dates, take a picture of the screen before Bluegreen takes out the points. They sometimes will not take out the ones expiring first and I would have to call to get those adjusted.

I usually allow 10 - 14 days to get into the Disney system. The last time I received a packet from Disney within 7 days with my resort reservation number.

Once I received that then I call in to Disney Vacation Club to put the rest of the the people on the reservation.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Aug 12, 2015)

got4boys said:


> I usually allow 10 - 14 days to get into the Disney system. The last time I received a packet from Disney within 7 days with my resort reservation number.



You received the packet from Disney within 7 days of when you reserved the exchange in RCI or within 7 days of it getting into Disney's system?


----------



## got4boys (Aug 12, 2015)

Within 7 days of the confirmed reservation through RCI - It takes 24 hours so it was 8 days that I received it.

Disney Vacation Club suggests not to call for at least 7 to 10 days to get in their system.


----------

